# Diver Shortlist



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

I am drawing up a shortlist of diver watches with the following criteria:


Budget Â£200 (could stretch & 10-15%)
Automatic movement
At least 40mm case
Black face & bezel which should have 0-60sec
Prefer bracelet
Prefer sapphire
So far have come up with:

- Accutron VX-200

- O & W Divers ID3077

- Seiko Pro Diver SKA371P2

Don't mind used if the seller is right - Any other suggestions advice greatly received ... Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think Roy has some rlt 28's left


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

pg tips said:


> I think Roy has some rlt 28's left


Thanks Paul will add to the list ... Paul


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

These come in at under Â£200 great value


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Paul,

From experience I would hang fire, save up a few more pennies and go for a Marathon SAR.

I just bought one new in from the States and for the money it is fantastic. Approx Â£325.00 including bracelet

If thats a bit rich I'd keep looking on the forums they come up second hand now and again for a bit less.

I honestly haven't took mine off since it came 2 weeks ago.

Jon


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Paul

IMHO the zeno diver is great value for money (Â£220 new), domed acrylic (which I like) not sapphire










& far better in real life than in my crap photo

Andrew


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone & keep the ideas coming ...

Not keen on the Orsa or Zeno - The RLT28 would need to have a few tweaks for it to be of interest ...

Bristolboozer - fancy meeting you here! The Marathon SAR is very nice but even a used one will be Â£300 (there's one just popped up here funnily enough) I was reading a review of the SAR & the Seiko SKX173 was mentioned as the "poor mans SAR" - They do have a similar look but that's to be expected as they fit in to the Rolex Submariner / Omega Seamaster genre (which I like obviously)

Cheers - Paul


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

In case it helps anyone in the future I have managed to find a diver which I picked up as a trade here









Having dismissed the Orsa Monstrum earlier my attention was drawn to a Black Orsa & I decided to do a deal on that

It certainly has the dial / bezel look I was after and is certainly big enough at 45mm! One slight annoyance is

that the Orsa doesn't come on a bracelet although I might change my mind about the rubber strap it comes with

when I try it (I am already looking into a bracelet to try - any suggestions most welcome - its 22mm size)

Thanks again for the help ... Paul


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Stick it on a lumpy, it's what divers were made for 

Andrew


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

mutley said:


> Stick it on a lumpy, it's what divers were made for
> 
> Andrew


Thanks Andrew - I keep hearing of the "lumpy" - where can I see/get one (can't see any @ RLT unless he calls it something else!)

I found this one which comes in matt bead blasted or with polished outer links










Other spec as follows:

Weight approx. 22mm = 118 grm

Overall length : 180mm

Link thickness : 5mm

Bar end fitting : 22mm

Link width : constant / non tapering. The main body link width for each size are as follows

22mm link width is 20mm constant

Not cheap at Â£29.95 & postage but best quality I have found (so far) - Whaddya think? - Paul


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry for the repost but I can't seem to edit my own posts (?)

I have had a good look at "lumpys" by searching in the Straps Forum - Is there still only the 1 source for these in Oz?

Paul


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Affraid so, however they do come up now and again in the sales setion









Could even post a WTB, you might be able to tempt somebody to sell one of theirs


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Affraid so, however they do come up now and again in the sales setion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Phil sound advice - I might try that and in the mean time order one of the ones above which is in the UK

BTW I noticed the lumpy weighs in at 97gms which is lighter than the one I found above which is 118gms not a

huge difference but optimistically a sign of decent quality (they do a money back guarantee if not happy)

Regards ... Paul


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

No bracelets, but I like the PRS-18 and MkII Blackwater MMT very much in this price range (or perhaps a bit higher).


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Try a bloke on ebay goes by the name of Watchadoo

Home of the lumpy! look for BIN price as these bracelets can get quite expensive when people start bidding, you wont regret buying one.

Andy


----------



## jdsin (Feb 7, 2008)

PaulBoy said:


> I am drawing up a shortlist of diver watches with the following criteria:
> 
> 
> Budget Â£200 (could stretch & 10-15%)
> ...


----------



## jdsin (Feb 7, 2008)

If I were in your position I would be looking at the Grovana Coral Reef on the sales Form.

It is a great watch at a good price. If I had the spare cash at the moment it would be mine.


----------



## inthered (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi,have you looked at these at TSS,a nice selection of steel bracelets,plus you can return them if they are not quite what you're after,try that with a lumpy!

Edit by Jasonm..

Sorry Red, links to other watch type stuff retailers are not alowed here on RLT as the forum owner runs his own sales site and its not fair to advertise the competition on his own forum hence I deleted your link....


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Belying my own advice, I picked up a PRS-17. It's also a great little dive watch!


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

seiko sbdc001=Blk ,3=blue,5=orange? (SUMO CAMEL TOE) 45mm , hacking , winding , auto 6r15 on bracelet saphlex.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

w.h.s said:


> seiko sbdc001=Blk ,3=blue,5=orange? (SUMO CAMEL TOE) 45mm , hacking , winding , auto 6r15 on bracelet saphlex.


A lot of watches have flowed under my bridge since I started this thread







- As per an earlier update I got an Orsa Sea Angler in black - Lovely watch but too big for me - I traded that and got a Marathon TSAR which I thought was "the one" but made the mistake of then looking for a chrono - After a couple of false starts I recently acquired an O&W Mirage III from Roy & that made me decide to trade the TSAR as I felt it was too similar to the O&W - My new plan is to get a diver but one with a different dial colour possibly an orange O&W 3077 which brings me neatly back to my shortlist here which included that very watch! - Reading this back makes me cringe but what the hell its great fun









Paul


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

the yellow lemon o&w id3077 is quite a nice one too! a good few youve tried out allready!


----------

